# Where to buy "real" Stihl Parts Online?



## B_Pike82 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Where to buy "real" Stihl Parts Online¿*

Hey is there anyplace online that sells stihl parts online at good prices. I gotta buy some parts and I dont want to wait forever for my dealer to get it. I let my brother in law use my saw to clear some trees on his land and he had a lil accident. He tried to cut down a stump down from a tree i fell for him a few months ago, he cut straight through it and the stump pinched the bar and at the edge of the chain at full throttle and it threw the chain. The chain catcher did its job and he only got a love tap on drivelink side of chain so no injury but i had to take a file to my new chain so it would go back into the grooves of the car and mychain catcher is nice and ate up.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 26, 2012)

Ebay and Chainsawr.com,,,mostly used, but in conditons from good to excellent. Dealers don't / can't sell online and there are no other outlets I'm aware of for new genuine Stihl parts. You'll find what you need at the above mentioned locations.


----------



## Grande Dog (Mar 26, 2012)

Howdy,
We can access them for you but, I can almost guarantee our price will be higher than your local dealer unless it's an expensive part. In that case, the taxes could make a difference.
Just put your part number and quantity into the "Catalog Quick Order" box on the lower right hand column of our home page. The part number you enter will need a a "QS" prefix. The number will also need the right spacing.
Say for instance you need a bar adjuster. Just enter the quantity, and the part number QS 1125 007 1021 just how it appears, and it'll hunt down the price for you.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## B_Pike82 (Mar 26, 2012)

I called my dealer to see if he had a chaincatcher in stock for my saw and to price it. The guy who had the password to the computer to look it up wasnt there of course so he looked in the back and he confirmed he had a whole bag of them so went down there to get one. he hands me one and its smaller and thinner and its for another model not mine. It did fit and bolted on so I just baught it till I can buy the correct one somewhere. It cost me less than $2. Sucks cause if I gotta order the correct one Im gonna end up spending like $8 shipping on a dollar something part. U think this smaller weaker part will work? orf should I try to get the correct one? I kinda weary about aftermarket parts that are there for safety. I figure if I order a beefier one I will wait till I need to order other things with it.


----------



## Grande Dog (Mar 27, 2012)

Howdy,
Even if it's after market, it should appear to be really close in dimension to what you're replacing. Generally with after market parts, the materials are the biggest suspect as to how they'll perform.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## Eric106 (Mar 27, 2012)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> We can access them for you but, I can almost guarantee our price will be higher than your local dealer unless it's an expensive part. In that case, the taxes could make a difference.
> Just put your part number and quantity into the "Catalog Quick Order" box on the lower right hand column of our home page. The part number you enter will need a a "QS" prefix. The number will also need the right spacing.
> Say for instance you need a bar adjuster. Just enter the quantity, and the part number QS 1125 007 1021 just how it appears, and it'll hunt down the price for you.
> ...



My closest Stihl dealer is about twenty dollars worth of fuel and a couple hours (round trip) of my life away from me. Plus, I usually can't make it there after work before they close on a weekday. So sometimes paying list price plus shipping is still less than what it would cost me to get it "locally" not even counting my time. If you add in what my time is worth it will almost always be cheaper to order online -- especially if I have to make the trip on a Saturday. Plus, if I need to get anything else as well then the shipping gets spread out.


Gregg,

My only issue is you don't have a way to look up parts without knowing the part number. My MS201T seems to be too new to find an IPL for it just floating around out there anywhere -- I have looked and also asked on here. Is there any way you guys can look up parts for me? For instance, I'd like to pick up an extra air filter the next time I place an order but don't know what the part number is. Thanks.

-Eric


----------



## Grande Dog (Mar 27, 2012)

Howdy Eric,
If you PM me with a e-mail address, I can help you with the IPL.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## Eric106 (Mar 27, 2012)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy Eric,
> If you PM me with a e-mail address, I can help you with the IPL.
> Regards
> Gregg



Gregg,

Thanks for the offer. 
I sent you a PM with my email.

-Eric


----------



## B_Pike82 (Mar 28, 2012)

The part I picked up is genuine stihl part. it looks to be for a smaller less powerful saw and Im afraid if a chain gets thrown the catcher will just sever and be less effective. I dont like the idea of using aftermarket parts that are there as a safety feature because I dont know how well engineered it is. At least with OEM I know they did some R&D. I was looking at a chain catcher on bailys but dont know how the quality is and how thick the material is.

I know how u feel about not finding IPL for new saw. I cant find one for MS391 either. I looked to well known auction site for Stihl Service manual but cant find one there and there are service manuals/ IPL on disk for sale there but my saw aint listed either.


----------

